
Amazon announces Halo, a fitness band and app that scans your body and voice - PatrolX
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/27/21402493/amazon-halo-band-health-fitness-body-scan-tone-emotion-activity-sleep
======
psimm
The tone of voice analysis could be a game changer for people with Asperger's.
If it works well, it could provide valuable feedback. For neurotypicals I'm
not so sure of its utility. Seems like it could cause anxiety.

An interesting feature would be the ability to replay what the microphone
picked up. This would give more context to the analysis. Though again, this
could cause a lot of anxiety as people replay situations and worry about how
they sounded.

------
chriselles
Is this the first step in an inevitable move towards healthcare as a service
for big tech?

------
allears
Now that's data slurping on a whole new level.

